# Strange illness



## kcexotics (Jul 23, 2012)

I had an Auratus in quarantine. Woke up to find both of it's eyes swollen and hanging out of it's head. Twelve hours ago it was fine with no signs of any illness.

Body weight was normal,if anything a little over weight.Temporary housing was a 190oz deli with shag and pothos/philodendron cuttings,temps mid 70's .

Thankfully I'm anal retentive on quarantining new frogs.I culled her as soon as I found her this morning.

I couldn't find much in the search for swollen eyes,any ideas on what could have caused this?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

How horrible! I don't know why, but, I immediately thought some sort of parasite. Very strange.


----------



## readygrown (Apr 5, 2008)

Is there a possibility that the philo/pothos sap got into the frogs eyes somehow? Just a thought?


----------



## kcexotics (Jul 23, 2012)

This happened overnight.Some kind of parasite was my first guess.
It is WC but was treated with panacur and ssd two weeks ago.


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

Eye fluke ......


----------

